# TOR - Torque Metals



## System (2 November 2018)

Torque Metals is a mineral exploration company focussed on the discovery of high-value deposits in well-established mineral provinces throughout Australia.

Torque's assets include the Bullfinch Project, located near the historical township of Bullfinch, approximately 35 kilometres north of Southern Cross in the Yilgarn Goldfields of Western Australia. The Company exercised its option to purchase the 100% interest in the Bullfinch Project from Talga Resources Limited on 17 July 2018.

Torque has also been granted, in its own name, a contiguous exploration tenement of approximately 220km².  Torque now has 100% control of tenement areas in excess of 630 km² comprising the Bullfinch Project.

Torque also controls the Catherine Gold Prospect, approximately 20 km south of Southern Cross and strategically located adjacent to the Cornishman and Minjar's successful Axehandle deposits.

It is anticipated that TOR will list on the ASX during December 2018.

https://www.torquemetals.com


----------



## System (28 April 2021)

It is anticipated that TOR will list on the ASX on 20 May 2021.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 April 2021)

*Listing date*20th May 2021 #*Company contact details*https://torquemetals.com/
Ph: (08) 6323 6826*Principal Activities*Minerals Exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*TOR*Capital to be Raised*$7,000,000*Expected offer close date*7 May 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Euroz Hartleys Limited (Lead Manager)
# _Listing dates are proposed dates for first quotation of securities set out in the entity's prospectus or information memorandum. You may not rely on this information in any way._


----------



## greggles (18 October 2021)

High grade gold discovered at the Paris Gold Mine. These results look good. Some very high grades and good widths. The grades look to be improving with depth, although that just may be my interpretation of these results.

Whatever the case, this is a very encouraging development for TOR. Follow up drilling to commence as soon as practicable.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 May 2022)

and in a trading halt in relation to *recent drilling results at the Paris Project*.

21c to 25c on Friday on a bit more volume;  loose lips?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 May 2022)

In the phase 3 drilling campaign at the wholly owned Paris Project, located to the SE of Kalgoorlie on the Boulder-Lefroy Fault Zone, Torque’s recent RC drilling has re-affirmed a very strong, broad zone of high-grade gold extending approximately 50m westbound of Torque’s first discovery that intersected a wide gold zone of 24m @ 10.7 g/t Au.

The latest assay results have confirmed a mineralised zone covering a current minimum strike length of ~120 metres. Best result was 6m @ 22.0 g/t Au from 159m, 3m @ 14.0 g/t Au from 171m within a larger zone of 27m @ 8.2 g/t Au from 156m in hole 22PRC038


----------



## greggles (24 May 2022)

And here they are:






More high grades and thick intersections. I'm not seeing much downside here for a company with a ~$20 million market cap with these kind of results. I'm just wondering why the share price hasn't gone higher today with drilling results like these being announced? It did hit 29.5c in early trading this morning but is now back at 25c.


----------

